# Motor and transformer help



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm looking for some video paperwork some sort of materials simplify motors and transformers. I know how to do the work and to where stuff don't burn up but I want a thorough understanding. My apprenticeship instructor told us that the depth the NCCER curiculuum goes into is past what is required for the phase of work our company deals with so he says he ain't gonna push the issue on us too hard. I don't think I'll be with this company forever so I want to be prepared..........


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

What do you want to know? It's a pretty broad subject. :chinese:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

There are a lot of good books out there. MH, Tom H are two I would recommend you get.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Well I need some good general knowledge stuff that simplifies it without dumbing it down. And bulldog I need a little clarification to what you suggested


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

LightsOn81 said:


> Well I need some good general knowledge stuff that simplifies it without dumbing it down. And bulldog I need a little clarification to what you suggested



Just go to their websites. They both probably have more than one on motors and transformers. I will have to look tomorrow when I get to my office to see what I bought.


----------



## Forsythe (Feb 6, 2012)

Link to a transformer study course. Not sure if this is what you meant.

http://products.schneider-electric.us/support/technical-library/?event=detail&oid=09008926801391b1


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

My apprentice class uses this one, it's pretty good:

http://books.google.com/books/about/Transformers_and_Motors.html?id=yFeM93ryHe0C


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

Stallcup has alot of books as well as MH but alot of state testing is based on MH. HINT! HINT!


----------



## Faraday (Feb 29, 2012)

Tom H is great, but his quotes and sayings are near "internet meme"-like status. I think because of his accent or the strange intros to his videos - makes me remember exactly what he'd said

Mike Holt has a few videos, but more or less code-ish.

YouTube is a great resource. You can find many links from "hackaday.com", I'd just finished a YouTube series on phase loop lock, was great.

Here's one linked from Hackaday: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=11Yve2ijWyk


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

erics37 said:


> My apprentice class uses this one, it's pretty good:
> 
> http://books.google.com/books/about/Transformers_and_Motors.html?id=yFeM93ryHe0C


That's the same one we used. I still use it for reference. Good book.


----------

